# forse [OT] barra di avvio nel 2.6.0

## DuDe

leggendo un post sulla lkml ( Linux kernel mailing List) ho beccato una patch che dovrebbe implementare la barra al boot coi nuovi kernel 2.6.0 a casa provolo, se va' vi racconto

----------

## vargaso

funza la barra?????

OT -> con il radeonfb c'e' l'hai fatta?

----------

## DuDe

macche, non ne vuole sapere di fungere porca paletta, la barra ci sto provando vediamo come va' OT per OT che scheda video hai te?

----------

## vargaso

OT ati radeon 9600 tu?

----------

## DuDe

9600 triplex redai dicono sia una 9600-pro con uscita tv, che funge pure bene sotto linux ma linux non me la riconosce infatti se do lspci mi dice unknown ATI device

Boooo!

----------

## vargaso

si neanche la mia viene riconosciuta  :Sad: 

----------

## DuDe

ma non e' che hai icq? non vorrei ammorbare gli altri partecipanti del forum

----------

## vargaso

si hai ragione...su winzoz lo avevo spe che emergo licq

----------

## alexbr

conoscete un how-to per mettere la barra sul kernel 2.4?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che intendete la barra di boot... Se si perche' cambiare i bellissimi [ OK ] con una barra che fa

assomigliare la nostra linux box a win? 

PS: Questa e' una mia opignome non voglio scatenare un flame   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

tanto più che è brevettata, e quindi non la potreste usare

----------

## Sparker

Nessun problema, in Italia non è un brevetto legale  :Cool: 

Comunque, un bootsplash come quello del livecd è fico, soprattutto se puoi premere ESC e vedere gli OK  :Wink: 

Questo i windowsiani non possono farlo, possono vedere solo quello che il sistema permette loro di vedere.

Break the matrix (ehm  :Confused: )

----------

## stefanonafets

Io non so come, ma la barra all'avvio ce l'ho.

Vi spiego il non so come: c'è un grande thread (grande per le dimensioni) a riguardo in tips&triks (ao, vi metterei il link, ma nn so perchè il forum da casa mia è lentissimo e nn ho voglia di aspettare 5 min per vedere solo la home, scusate di nuovo) che dice di applicare una patch al base-layout. Bene, questa patch essendo vechcia manda tutto a farsi benedire, (in modo piuttosto lieve, nel senso che appaiono solo migliaia di errori, ma alla fine gentoo parte), quindi ho ri-emerso il base-layout.

A questo punto  ho aggiunto alla linea 

```
#kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 ... vga=791
```

splash=silent in grub.

A questo punto dopo aver riavviato ho visto l'immagine 

silent-1024x768.jpg che sta nella cartella /etc/bootsplash/default/images

al posto degli output normali del kernel, in + ha anche la barra vuota, ma non scorre. Non scorre perchè bisogna assegnare a mano a quali punti dell'avvio devono corrispondere gli stati d'avanzamento della barra. E' quello che sto cercando adesso. Cmq il sunto è: provate ad aggiungere il suddetto parametro (splash=silent) a Grub e vedete che fa, se funge, vuol dire che Gentoo è già pronta così com'è e non lo sapevo!!!

(ps, ovviamente prima avevo installato e fatto fungere il framebuffer con l'immagine di sfondo, come descritto su un altro topic sempre nel forum tips&trics).

Una controverifica al "Gentoo è già pronta" la farò quando mi arriverà il portatile nuovo (powerbook 12"!!!!!!!!!!), adesso me la tengo così com'è, nn ho voglia di indagare...

----------

## jdoe

anche a me funziona sotto 2.6.-test11

anche il 10 e il 9 andavano

John

----------

## HexDEF6

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> anche a me funziona sotto 2.6.-test11
> 
> anche il 10 e il 9 andavano
> 
> John

 

Funziona perfettamente anche a me, comprese le animazioni!

Per maggiori info:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=kernel+vga

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57781&highlight=lilo+graphics

il tutto funziona dal kernel 2.6test9 in poi (testato personalmente)

Ciao!

----------

## gatiba

Io uso il 2.6.0-test11 e la barra funzia a meraviglia ...

Seguite gli How-to postati sopra ...

----------

## bubble27

Sul 2.4 nessuno ha sperimentato ?????

Da quel che ho letto c'è bisogno di impartire a grub la stringa splash=silent, che non ha niente a che vedere con la splashimage giusto ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

comunque proviamo un pò.......e che gentoo ce la mandi buona !!  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskin1

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che intendete la barra di boot... Se si perche' cambiare i bellissimi [ OK ] con una barra che fa
> 
> assomigliare la nostra linux box a win? 
> 
> PS: Questa e' una mia opignome non voglio scatenare un flame  

 

Bhe, e' una questione di "fa molto figo avere la barra che carica" se poi puoi farla come vuoi e premende ESC tornano gli OK ben venga  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Io uso il 2.6.0-test11 e la barra funzia a meraviglia ... 
> 
> Seguite gli How-to postati sopra ...

 

Bene, io non ci ho capito una mazza circa la barra animata (progress bar), visto che sei riuscito a farla fungere, non è che posteresti un mini-how to??

Grassie...

----------

## gatiba

La prima cosa da leggere è:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036&highlight=progress+bar

Fatto funzionare il framebuffer si passa a questo how-to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105142&highlight=progress+bar

Se avete problemi ditelo che scrivo un How-To in italiano ...

----------

## stefanonafets

Sarebbe moolto bello, se quella maledetta patch al base-layout supportasse il MIO base-layout...

Cmq, la barra ce l'ho, l'unica cosa è che non "progredisce", quindi è piuttosto inutile...

Any ideas???

----------

## albazeus

 *Quote:*   

> Se avete problemi ditelo che scrivo un How-To in italiano ...

 

E magari potresti fare un' immagine 1280x1024 del tema Linux, visto che ancora non esiste...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Sarebbe moolto bello, se quella maledetta patch al base-layout supportasse il MIO base-layout...
> 
> Cmq, la barra ce l'ho, l'unica cosa è che non "progredisce", quindi è piuttosto inutile...
> 
> Any ideas???

 

Ma che baselayout usi???

se usi il 1.8.6.10-r1 (insomma l'ultimo di "x86") patcha senza tanti problemi dicendo che hai l'1.8.6.10... se sei in "~x86" non so cosa dirti.... il lavoro giusto sarebbe quello di ricreare i .diff per anche quel baselayout dando un occhio a quello che fa lo scriptino e seguendo i consigli di www.bootsplash.org

Ciao!

----------

## bubble27

Sono riuscito a far uscire la schermata per la progressione della barra xò senza la progressione della barra   :Very Happy:  ........ e poi ho notato un'altra cosa che una volta arrivati al login nelle altre console rimane la schermata dell'immagine impostata per la progres bar !!!!

tutto questo provato con il kernel 2.4.22 !!

----------

## stefanonafets

LOOOOOOOL  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

La patch l'avevo messa tempo fa, ma nn mi dava altro che noie (fraccata di messaggi di errore), allora avevo ri-emerso il base-layout.

Evidentemente faceva così xchè gli avevo detto di installare la patch sbagliata...

Mo ho dato

```
PortatilOne root #emerge -eO baselayout

PortatilOne root #rm -r /sbin/*~ <--- per togliere i vecchi file di backup

PortatilOne root #rm -r /etc/*~   <-|

PortatilOne root #cd /root/bootsplash-patch

PortatilOne bootsplash-patch #./install.sh
```

Ho riavviato e la barra sale!!!!!!!

BEEELLOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mo cerco in giro un pò di wallpaper da mettere all'avvio e come sfondo...

Grassiee!!!!

----------

## bubble27

Scusa stefanonafets ma con questi 2 comandi che fai ???? ..... si rimuovo ma quella tilde precisamente che fa ????? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PortatilOne root #rm -r /sbin/*~ <--- per togliere i vecchi file di backup
> 
> PortatilOne root #rm -r /etc/*~   <-| 
> ...

   :Confused: 

con quale kernel hai fatto tutto questo ??

----------

## stefanonafets

Non voglio certo cancellare tutto il contenuto di /etc e /sbin, sarei un pazzo... Se dai un'occhiata all'avviso iniziale dell'installazione della patch, ti dirà che prima di aggiornare i file ne farà una copia di backup rinominando i vari file con una tilde (~) finale.

Li ho eliminati prima di riemergere il base-layout, ma non dovrebbe essere necessario, cmq prova...

(ps, l'asterisco l'ho messo per nn dover riscrivere a mano l'elenco dei file che ho cancellato. Non ti conviene cancellare tutti i file in una botta sola, ma uno ad uno. L'elenco dei file di backup te lo da lo script di installazione della patch quando lo esegui (#./install.sh).)

Il kernel che sto usando è il vanilla 2.6.0-test-9 patchato in modo da avere il supporto per il bootsplash.

----------

## bubble27

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Non voglio certo cancellare tutto il contenuto di /etc e /sbin, sarei un pazzo... Se dai un'occhiata all'avviso iniziale dell'installazione della patch, ti dirà che prima di aggiornare i file ne farà una copia di backup rinominando i vari file con una tilde (~) finale.
> 
> Li ho eliminati prima di riemergere il base-layout, ma non dovrebbe essere necessario, cmq prova...
> 
> (ps, l'asterisco l'ho messo per nn dover riscrivere a mano l'elenco dei file che ho cancellato. Non ti conviene cancellare tutti i file in una botta sola, ma uno ad uno. L'elenco dei file di backup te lo da lo script di installazione della patch quando lo esegui (#./install.sh).)
> ...

 

Si si   :Laughing:  tutto compreso !!! sono anche riuscito a far andare questa barra !!! sia con il 2.6 che con il 2.4 !!!!! grazie a tutti   :Wink: 

----------

